# Turn signal wiring



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

This is a fairly general question but as i have a Maxima I post it here. The thing is, in US on many cars ju have rear turnsignal in the backlight, the breaklights twinkle accordingly. In Sweden and every country besides US I think! have orange turnsignals at the rear ..and thats ugly in my opinion, and i like to be as you guys! I want the breaklight twinkle instead of the original on the Maxima 3 gen.

The problem is I don't know the wiring? I have asked on Swedish forums but nobody knows. Because your every other car have turn signal in the breaklight I suppose you have very good knowledge in the wiring diagram?

I have thought in relays but I can't figgure out. Maybe it's the most simple thing but i don't know, if somebody have a general wiring diagram or atleast can explain I be more than glad!

Thanks
Markus, Sweden


----------

